# Jellybelly ROM disappeared?



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I find it strange that the Jellybelly ROM thread just disappeared. Anyone know what happened? I don't see it here or in the Nexus 7 area. It's very odd. It oddly happens the day after the 12.0 releases. I don't want rumors started please, I'm just confused what happened.


----------



## _Gir_ (Dec 21, 2011)

I just noticed this too. It may be related to the fact that JB 12.0 was using an unreleased 4.2.2. It may have ruffled some feathers. I bet the mods moved the thread into their own sandbox.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Strange indeed.The dev released a manta ROM today as well (Nexus 10). I noticed it this morning and planned on giving it a go this evening. Just noticed that the thread for that ROM is also gone. I commented on my looking forward to trying it and the developer replied shortly after that asking I let him know what I think (giving no indication it would soon be pulled).

Weird.


----------



## slackersean (Dec 27, 2011)

Post is gone. I checked goo to see if the new rom was still there, and it was. I've been searching ask over for info regarding this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xfighter1188 (Oct 6, 2011)

The thread was pulled, that is all
you can still dl his stuff from goo and 4ndr01d


----------



## longinusbane (Sep 11, 2012)

_Gir_ said:


> I just noticed this too. It may be related to the fact that JB 12.0 was using an unreleased 4.2.2. It may have ruffled some feathers. I bet the mods moved the thread into their own sandbox.


Interesting, has this happened before? Are people really so sensitive to this topic? I just assumed Jake pulled the latest code from the android source and saw references to 4.2.2 and took the name himself. 
I can't imagine this is something Google would care about it.... 
Any how, I'm also just looking for more information, thanks for sharing your thoughts. I have if anyone else knows more, please post


----------



## nitsua98 (Nov 24, 2012)

What if Google shut it diem because it had Android 4.2.2 

Edit: Got ninja'd


----------



## longinusbane (Sep 11, 2012)

jakeday said:


> There is nothing to worry about. Just a little confusion between the mods and myself. All is well and will be corrected by both parties shortly.


Thanks for letting us know Jake


----------



## GadgetGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow! My ROM is so cutting edge it fell off the cliff!


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Thread is back up.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Will the manta ROM that was posted in the Nexus 10 forum also be making a reappearance? That's the one I was looking to flash.


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

They disappeared because they were incorrectly labeled as 4.2.2, when in fact they are 4.2.1 with the latest AOSP commits (from 4.2.1).

Thread locked.


----------

